# Pilzmittel wirkt nicht?



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Vor kurzem habe ich bemerkt das einer meiner Kois von Pilz befallen war,Leider ist unser Teich recht groß und ich habe den Koi erst erwischt als es praktisch schon zu spät war. Leider passierte dann auch das was ich befürchtet habe, ein Koi nach dem anderen steckte sich an. Also beschloss ich den ganzen Teich zu behandeln. Das Mittel war von Koi Care und soll wohl recht wirksahm sein. Nach vier Tagen soll alles wieder ok sein. Nun nach einem Tag Behandlung sind die restlichen Kois mit Pilzbefall gestorben. Und jetzt nach zwei Tagen Behandlung haben schon wieder 4 Kois Pilz. Ist das normal? Hat vielleicht der Bachlauf der 14 m. im Sonnenschein liegt die Wirkung des Mittels aufgehoben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2006)

hallo

aufgehoben scheint mir ne nummer zu stark aber eventuell stark gemindert. mit welchem koicare mittel hast du denn behandelt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2006)

Das war F-M-G Mixture Koi Anti Parasit und Pilz


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

malachithaltige Mittel würde ich immer erst gegen Abend in den Teich geben. 
Sonneneinstrahlung macht das Mittel nahezu wirkungslos. 
UVC ebenso. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2006)

Hai!

Du solltest zuerst die Ursache für den Pilzbefall klären, bevor ein Medikament in den Teich kommt.
Pilz ist meist sekundär. Den kann man zwar behandeln; wenn die Ursache aber eine ist gegen die FMC nicht hilft, bringt das nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2006)

Pünktchenkrankheit


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2006)

Hai!

Ist Ichtyo gesichert ?

Dann benötigt der Teich eine Kur, da mit einer einmaligen Behandlung nicht alles gekillt werden kann.
Der Parasit durchläuft einen ganz bestimmten Zyklus.

Zu dieser Jahreszeit würde ich sicher Tag, 1,3,5,7 nehmen.
UV-Lampen aus; Mittel abends verwenden.
Es reicht eigentlich eine Mischung aus Malachitgrünoxalat. Formalin muß nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2006)

jetzt mal langsam mit den jungen Pferden!

Wie kommen wir jetzt so schnell von Pilzbefall auf eine Ichtyo-Behandlung?!

Ist das nun nur ein Verdacht, oder bestätigt? Rein Optisch ist da eigentlich schon ein Unterschied zu erkennen, denk ich mir!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2006)

Das mit der Pünktchenkrankheit war ein Verdacht von mir, weil ich bei einiegen nicht mit Pilz befallenen Kois weiße Pünktchen an den Flossen gesehen habe. Die sind jetzt nach der Pilzbehandlung weg. Nur der Pilz leider nicht. Heute wechsel ich erst mal etwas Wasser. Werde dann wohl nochmal probieren die Fische sepperat zu behandeln. Noch mal was in den Teich kippen wollte ich nicht. Meine Schildis und einen Stör konnte ich vor der Behandlung aus dem Teich holen. Die Teichmuscheln die ich nicht finden konnte geben jetzt leider den Löffel ab.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2006)

Das mit der Pünktchenkrankheit war ein Verdacht von mir, weil ich bei einiegen nicht mit Pilz befallenen Kois weiße Pünktchen an den Flossen gesehen habe. Die sind jetzt nach der Pilzbehandlung weg. Nur der Pilz leider nicht. Heute wechsel ich erst mal etwas Wasser. Werde dann wohl nochmal probieren die Fische sepperat zu behandeln. Noch mal was in den Teich kippen wollte ich nicht. Meine Schildis und einen Stör konnte ich vor der Behandlung aus dem Teich holen. Die Teichmuscheln die ich nicht finden konnte geben jetzt leider den Löffel ab.


----------

